# X800pro STRANGE artifacts...



## Rammsteiner (Apr 9, 2005)

Im getting a bit confused. Strange enough I can set the memory of my Club3D X800Pro ViVo(16 pipeline modded) to 600Mhz, Atitool isnt detecting anything(tried different beta's and previous versions, doesnt matter). But when I start benchamrking I see bluey artifacts, always at the exact same places. It also looks like it depends on how the resolution of my game/benchmark is. How higher the less bigger the artifact looks like. When I try to make a screenshot of it I just cant see the artifact on the screenshot!?!?!? Is anyone else having these strange problems? What can I do to le them disappear? When ive the memory below 520~530 its ok. but atitool is just detecting completely nothing!? Please help me


----------



## Rammsteiner (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok, ive a screenshot now because I tried to set the clock at 650(to check if atitool was maybe indeed 'wrong'. Now these artifacts just appeared at desktop. 
http://www.freewebs.com/rammsteinernr89/artifacts.jpg <-- copy this link in a new browser, seems like it wont work or so!? All the artifacts look like these


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would try either just not setting the memory clock so high, or investing $8 or so into some ramsinks.


----------

